# Tusc River Boat access



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a 16.5 ft aluminum bass boat with a 9.9 on it. I would like to get it in the tusc river and catch some smallies. Is there a Ramp anywhere that would allow me to launch? Does anyone else put a boat in there?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

the best ramp is the ramp in the town of Tuscawaras. concrete ramp with floating dock, but beware, lots of shallow spots. also a ramp in Dover, have never used it, i think it belongs to some ski boat club.


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

You think I would get far with a boat that size? or is it just to shallow?


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

I have used the ramp in Tusky several times. You will catch some fish. It gets very shallow up river about half mile or better and down river sooner than that. Just depends on the shape of your boat. You have a real nice boat and want to keep it that way.......you will be limited on how far you can fish. You have a beat up river boat and don't mind crashin rocks and draggin her for 75 yards there are a lot more possibilities. Up river I found avg. depth is around 3-5 feet if you stay in the middle. Good luck!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

never fished it but the Muskingum river is more boater friendly for a boat that size. plenty of good ramps there too.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

It all depends on water levels. The Tusky ramp can be good, but once it gets so low, it's tough. 

The Muskingum is a tricky one too unless you go farther south than coshocton on it. 

a couple week ago, there were 4 flatbottoms with 9.9's on them near the Tusky ramp. All looked to be 14-16 fter's and there were no trailers in the parking lot, so they launched somewhere and made the run to Tusky.


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Was down that way today on a road trip. Water looks to be low.


----------



## 6stringer (Feb 14, 2012)

there is a ramp off of front st. in dover. but is private. you can join for about $20 a year thru dover ski club.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

The ramps I've used are in Dover, Tusky, and Gnaden. All are capable of launching a boat that size. It really depends on how much water your boat needs to run. You can try at any stage, but I would think your access would be quite limited when the river gauge at SR 416 below the Dover Dam is at 2.0' or below.

The Dover ram is pretty short, under most circumstances you will drop the trailer tires off the end of the ramp. If your boat sits really low on the trailer, be sure to have your motor all the way up. The Tusky ramp sees a fairly strong current making loading a challenge at times, but a spectacular ramp otherwise. The Gnaden ramp isn't quite as improved as the others, but is still plenty serviceable.

When going downstream from Tusky, be very careful in your boat not to cross any water that you can come back up under power. The Gnaden rapids in your boat will be a bear. If you get stuck going down the rapids, the deepest water is right up against the bank on the left going downstream. There is a rock at the top of that deeper channel (2'-3' when the river is way down) that will certainly catch you if the river isn't up and moving. The right side is shallower and your best chance if you have to get out and walk the boat down.

My last trip down the rapids, we hung on that rock at the top of the rapids and had to walk the boat down the left bank. I told my buddy, oh yeah, we've floated this side of the river plenty of times. It turned out that we needed about 2" more water that day.

Joe


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

the other thing to think of with the Gnaden ramp is the old one is gone. There is a new ramp, but the ODNR wouldn't help us with a boat ramp....only a canoe ramp. the police Cheif talked them into putting in a 10 ft wide ramp instead fo the 6 ft they wanted to do. It's still flat, no ridges so it can get slippery. Red Tape is stoppin us from cuttin grooves into it


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Are there Pike in the Tusky?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Labdaddy3 said:


> Are there Pike in the Tusky?


yes indeed!!!! very nice ones too if ya know where/how too find them!:B


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Grubman!

All said by Grubman is true....good fishing the whole way as well.

My 14 foot flat bottom boat is about as big as I would go. I can get away with about 4 inches of draft and still float. I would think twice before putting a nice boat in the river.


----------

